# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Mamas Kitchen/Les Mangliers Food Court

## KevinS

Cassidain has tipped me off to a new food operation in Les Mangliers, back behind the gas station in St Jean.  Mamas Kitchen is apparently associated with Papas Pizza.  Ive only seen prior references to Mamas Kitchen in conjunction with the monthly street markets in Gustavia.  Ive never seen a reference to Les Mangliers Food Court before.

----------


## cec1

What a wonderful addition to the daily scene!

----------


## davesmom

Looks amazing.  Is there anywhere to eat there as a pique-nique?

----------


## KevinS

When I was there, there was no seating area.  There are three storefronts, Papa’s Pizza, Mama’s Kitchen, and Baba Asian Cuisine.  I’ve had good food from all three.  Baba, the newest, had a line out the door.

----------


## Philip

Coming back to my favorite island in January for my 70th birthday. Can't wait.

----------


## amyb

> Coming back to my favorite island in January for my 70th birthday. Can't wait.



Philip, it is also my favorite place to celebrate everything and anything.

----------


## davesmom

> Philip, it is also my favorite place to celebrate everything and anything.



 I couldn't agree more!  Welcome back to the Forum!!  I will be early celebrating the same there in December..nothing will ever be better than coming to Saint-Barth.  (Now, if I could only get the courage to drive there..that would be a real accomplishment..DD is not in a hurry to give up the wheel after seeing me "drive" there many years ago)  We wish you a very happy 70th and all the fun of anticipating every moment.  My favorite restaurant has always been L'Esprit de Jean-Claude and that is where I spent my birthday/our anniversary in February, so I would highly recommend going there!

----------


## Philip

Thanks for the suggestion.

----------

